# Canadians?



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Me =D I'm a bit far out of your way though...Montreal's a 7-hour drive from where I am..


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

I am. in alberta though


----------



## qharabluver (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm in BC


----------



## lolayla (Jul 25, 2008)

im an albertan as well


----------



## ricoscowgirl2213 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm from manitoba 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hyperfocus2011 (Oct 11, 2010)

Cool Thanks!


----------



## mramsay (Feb 1, 2010)

British Columbia


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Alberta, here


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm Canadian! Born in Vancouver, and grew up in B.C. I am from the Cariboo Chilcoltin - but have been living in Michigan for the last 5 years.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Ontario girl here! Lived in Wyoming, US for a while too...._


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

N.S Cape Breton LOL


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

OooOooh Ray! I would love to visit there. I'm a Fiddler, 1/2 Irish and 1/2 French and have been playing for over 5 years now. I hear the fiddling in your neck of the woods is not only amazing, but very popular.

I'd love to pack my fiddle up and make a trip over there sometime!


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I _wish_ I lived in Canada. Does that count? =)


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Indeed there is! LOL We actually have a giant fiddle here that plays music, we go see it every now and then.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I play alot of Irish Fiddle, but I find it fascinating how the Cape Breton Fiddling is quite different in playing techniques in compareson. 

While yet, many Irish immigrated to Cape Breton....family of mine included - while yet the style of playing is quite different.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Really? Thats interesting I'll have to look up the differences!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Ontario gal here!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm in B.C.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Manitoba!


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Alberta!


----------



## Saskia44 (Nov 4, 2010)

*I'm from Saskatchewan*

Hi there, my name is Saskia and I'm from Saskatchewan. (Yorkton Area)


----------



## michellef (Nov 7, 2010)

Montreal here!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Bc! Bc! Bc!


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Im in Saskatchewan, have been here for 15 yrs now. NZ is where im from.


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

Saskia44 said:


> Hi there, my name is Saskia and I'm from Saskatchewan. (Yorkton Area)


omg! i have land and familly in yorkton, noone ever knows a place called yorkton even exists!i live in kamloops bc though but we might move back to yorkton in a few years.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

My boyfriend is from Canada does that count LOL xD


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

Alberta!


----------

